
Why do you star a GitHub repository? - sidi
.
======
jbollacke
Actually bookmarks describes my use of them pretty good. I browse /trending
repositories at least once a day. I often find interesting projects in there
that might come handy one day. But instead of bookmarking, I star them on
github. I think that starred projects attract more contributors. Haven't
checked on that though.

P.S. I usually DO NOT check the quality of that project prior.

~~~
sidi
I wonder if there are any interesting hacks around stars: like monitoring
repositories for major releases, discovering similar projects.

And may be there could be some neat ones if we knew the social constructs
associated with them.

------
meira
To make the owners happy and more willing to continue working in the project.

